# Rhinestones on polyester?



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

HIya can I heay press rhinestones to Polyester?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes you may. Just make sure you put a teflon sheet in the shirt to prevent sticking. I would lower my time by 5 seconds also. You should not have any problems.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, can be. The temperature is about 160 Celsius Degree, about 10 seconds.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just did it. on polyester skirt I use for my travel table..forgive me if photo is too small..It worked.

320 degrees for 12 sec.





Leg cramps said:


> HIya can I heay press rhinestones to Polyester?


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a customer that wants rhinestones heat pressed to his leather jacket. I know you can't press them to leather but my idea was to embroider the design to the jacket and heat press the stones to the polyester thread. Any one have any ideas.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

SickPuppy said:


> I have a customer that wants rhinestones heat pressed to his leather jacket. I know you can't press them to leather but my idea was to embroider the design to the jacket and heat press the stones to the polyester thread. Any one have any ideas.


I would use Gem Tac glue to put the rhinestones on the leather. I outlined the front and back yoke of a leather vest with rhinestones three years ago and only 2 stones have ever fallen off. Once my customer learned to not put her purse strap over her shoulder when wearing that vest she hasn't lost a stone.


----------



## mskunzig (Aug 8, 2013)

hi all, 

I am new to the forum this is my first entry. My question is: I have to press several Rhinestone transfers to Wicking Polyester shirts... I am not having very good success. Is there some magic as to how to prevent the impression of the transfer?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

mskunzig said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am new to the forum this is my first entry. My question is: I have to press several Rhinestone transfers to Wicking Polyester shirts... I am not having very good success. Is there some magic as to how to prevent the impression of the transfer?


I'm not sure what you mean. Where are you getting the impression of the transfer? Do you mean the impression of the stones is showing on the back of the shirt? If so, put a teflon sheet inside the shirt before you press.


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Make sure you press the shirt first to get all the moisture out, then the stones can stick good.


----------



## mskunzig (Aug 8, 2013)

I have tried with tef pillow, with foam pad, with out, straight to the shirt etc....

Basically with out a better way to describe, it is leaving a impression where the sticky transfer was, discoloring the shirt in that area?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

USE mix deco Dye sublimation and Bling. Looks awesome.


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Cut as much of the transfer out as you can. I had the same thing happen with 100 percent polyester with cut graphics. Dial down and use less pressure. Hope this helps also remove the moisture from the shirt.


----------

